# Akm Slingshot: Badda Bing, Badda Bang, Badda Boom



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks to Andy aka AKM for doing an excellent craftwork on this slingshot, making an unworthy person like me fortunate enough to own such a master piece.. Again above and beyond expectations...

Show and Tell;






Test Drive:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYIX2Sm7N2s&list=UUkaqXKAH5dic6EySWUGYD-Q&index=1&feature=plcp

Thank you for watching

LGD


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for an awesome review, vids like this speak volumes for me.

its also such a personal achievement watching and hearing that 'ting' of a 20m can hit









Cheers LGD, for the kind words and the idea to make it in the first place


----------



## Tipp (Jun 22, 2012)

That is a real beaut, good shooting too !!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky man! Great job again Andy


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Thank you for an awesome review, vids like this speak volumes for me.
> 
> its also such a personal achievement watching and hearing that 'ting' of a 20m can hit
> 
> ...


Thank you, I may have had the idea, but you exicuted it way beyond my capabilities. Your added touch and improvements is what makes this slingshot work so great. The custom woodwork is amazing, and I appreciate the effort you put torwards it.

LGD


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Fantastic review my fine feathered friend.

Excellent work Andy, that's a really great bit of work there. He's one very lucky drake.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i was wondering which lucky duck got this beauty, now we know! a very nice vid LGD, and your a geed sot to go along with the frame, congrats on the perfect work as always Andy, your frames do set you apart. still loving mine!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Lucky Duck. Looks great, shoots great. Yes, I am a little jealous.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you everyone


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks all, this thing is a solid piece of work, and a joy to shoot. Yes I do feel like a lucky duckling







, but I am sure Andy is still making slingshots, and his all of his models are top notch.

LGD


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent review!

Good shooting with your new frame

And, Andy beautiful work!

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> Excellent review!
> 
> Good shooting with your new frame
> 
> ...


Cheers Bill


----------

